# Davis Vantage Vue and Vantage Pro 2



## HotSpot (26 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

Vídeos que mostram ao pormenor os modelos de estações da Davis.


----------



## Gasperini (21 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

Videos muito interessantes esses, Valeu HotSpot .
Este tópico poderia ser utilizado para dúvidas, informações, problemas, fotos, curiosidades, manutenções, manuais, documentos, pós e contras e sites sobre estações Davis.
Igual aos topicos que existem exclusivo para outras estações, não é inveja não .
Vamos fazer este tópico dar trovoadas.
Um Abraço


----------



## Gasperini (22 Jan 2011 às 13:17)

Achei muito interessante essas notas a respeito da estação DAVIS.

www.mercobras.com.ar/Notas_Tecnicas.htm


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 15:26)

O catalogo de 2011 da Davis.

Muito interessante para quem quer saber das novidades ou então conhecer as Davis e todas as opções destas estações:

http://www.davisweather.co.uk/Davis_2011_brochure.PDF

Novidades:

-Universal Anemometer Interface.

Já é possível com este equipamento utilizar anemometros de outras marcas. Já se pode por exemplo, ligar à Davis um anemometro igual aos do I.M.
Muito interessante era a mesma opção para outro tipo de sensores (Pluviometro, temp/hum, etc..) Vamos aguardar mais novidades

- Envoy8X

Envoy, substitui a consola. Esta versão 8X permite ligar até 8 estações com todos os sensores ao contrário do original ou das consolas da VP2/VUE que apenas permite 1 estação com todos os sensores mais os extras.

- Vantage Connect

Uma ferramenta que promete ser muito útil para estações remotas. Ainda não percebi muito bem como funciona mas parece ser muito interessante.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2011 às 14:31)

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-2-estao-em-funcionamento14-02-2011-14628.htm

Atentem por volta dos 19 segundos no lado direito da torre 

Os radares podem não funcionar mas a Davis deve estar a bombar, digo eu


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 14:39)

HotSpot disse:


> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-2-estao-em-funcionamento14-02-2011-14628.htm
> 
> Atentem por volta dos 19 segundos no lado direito da torre
> 
> Os radares podem não funcionar mas a Davis deve estar a bombar, digo eu



Por acaso ontem quando vi a noticia também me chamou a atenção da vp2 no cimo da torre  mas eu vi na TVI e mostrou a estação


----------



## Gasperini (17 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

Olá HotSpot e Spiritmind.
Estou esperando a minha DAVIS ainda, mas já surgiu uma dúvida.
Comprei o WL USB, com ele posso colocar os dados na internet ou vou precisar do WL IP   .
Qual a melhor opção de enviar dados e videos na internet  .
Muito obrigado.


----------



## Gasperini (21 Fev 2011 às 00:59)

Pessoal chegou minha DAVIS   .


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2011 às 01:02)

Gasperini disse:


> Pessoal chegou minha DAVIS   .



Muito bem! 

Depois da sua instalação tira e posta aqui algumas fotos da mesma


----------



## Gasperini (22 Fev 2011 às 17:06)

Assim que eu colocar a estação na torre eu posto as fotos.
Estou aguardando a resposta há minha dúvida, como que envia os dados á internet.


----------



## Gasperini (23 Fev 2011 às 00:58)

Boa noite, hoje a tarde começei a montagem da estação DAVIS na torre.
Eu achei que pelo preço deveria ser uma estação de ótima qualidade, mas tem alguns problemas: 
- Quando se aperta os parafusos da abraçadeira do ISS o pluviometro sai fora do nível, poderia ter parafusos para corrigir o desnível do pluviometro, tive que colocar um calço para poder deixa-lo no nível.
- As pás do anemometro são muito frágeis e não sei se aguenta uma chuva de granizo com vento.
- A caixa do transmissor da ISS poderia ser melhor vedada para não entrar água com chuvas fortes.
- A pilha do ISS poderia ser recarregável pela placa solar.
- A placa solar tem uma proteção de baixa qualidade, com certeza com o passar dos anos sua eficiência teverá diminuir.

Mas gostei da qualidade do plástico, muito bom mesmo   .
Depois posto as fotos da instalação.
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Fev 2011 às 07:43)

Gasperini disse:


> Olá HotSpot e Spiritmind.
> Estou esperando a minha DAVIS ainda, mas já surgiu uma dúvida.
> Comprei o WL USB, com ele posso colocar os dados na internet ou vou precisar do WL IP   .
> Qual a melhor opção de enviar dados e videos na internet  .
> Muito obrigado.



Com o WL USB podes enviar os dados para a Internet. Recomendo a escolheres o intervalo de 10 minutos para o datalogger.

Para o vídeo, utilizo o webcamXP.



Gasperini disse:


> Boa noite, hoje a tarde começei a montagem da estação DAVIS na torre.
> Eu achei que pelo preço deveria ser uma estação de ótima qualidade, mas tem alguns problemas:
> - Quando se aperta os parafusos da abraçadeira do ISS o pluviometro sai fora do nível, poderia ter parafusos para corrigir o desnível do pluviometro, tive que colocar um calço para poder deixa-lo no nível.
> - As pás do anemometro são muito frágeis e não sei se aguenta uma chuva de granizo com vento.
> ...



As pás do anemometro são menos frágeis do que aparentam ser. Sendo o plástico de excelente qualidade, têm uma enorme resistência.
A caixa do ISS embora não pareça, está bem vedada.
Mesmo não sendo recarregavel, a pilha do ISS vai durar cerca de 2 anos.

Boa sorte com a Davis


----------



## Gasperini (24 Fev 2011 às 00:52)

Ok, Hotspot.
Espero que tenha razão quando a DAVIS.
Com o WL USB vou ter que deixar o computador ligado direto para enviar os dados via internet  .
Eu postei uma foto da DAVIS, mas apareceu um sapo no gelo  .
Estou com difículdades de postar fotos  .
Desculpe minha falta de informação  .


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2011 às 11:42)

Nova versão do weatherlink 5.9.3

http://www.davisnet.com/support/weather/software_sftwr.asp

What's new in 5.9.3

- Added support for importing Envoy8X data.
- Further increased timeout value to eliminate "Error setting archive interval" bug.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2011 às 10:24)

Noticia interessante na newsletter da Davis:

*The WMO Loves Your Radiation Shield*

Your Vantage Pro2 or Vantage Vue has a radiation shield that keeps your temperature sensor reading accurately. (It's the part that looks like a stacked set of white discs.)

We always knew our radiation shields were the best (we've done lots of testing to make sure) and so we were happy to have ours included in the World Meteorological Organization (WMO) test in the hot, windy, sandy environs of Ghardaïa, Algeria. They tested 18 different shields, installed in pairs, from November 2008 to October 2009, and compared temperature readings using an Eigenbrodt LAM 360 screen (Germany) with temperature sensor as a working referencer.

What did they find out? First that the reference sensor suffered from greater error than some of the radiation shields in the study!

Second, just what we always knew, that the Davis free standing passive radiation shield exceptionally outperformed the reference! This fact was surprising to the WMO (though certainly not to us).

The WMO is now thinking of testing the better performing shields again in polar climates. Our passive radiation shield got a five out of five star rating in that hot climate; we predict it'll be just as impressive in the cold.

We are pleased to have our shield do so well in this test - even more pleased when we think of the much bigger price tags some of those other, but not as effective, shields have.

So as we in the Northern Hemisphere come into the hottest part of the year, you might give your radiation shield a little love pat (and a little swipe with a damp cloth, while you're at it) of thanks. If you are really feeling the love, show it with a thorough spa treatment. There are instructions in your Vantage Pro2 Integrated Sensor Suite Installation Manual or Vantage Vue Integrated Sensor Suite Installation Manual. (But please don't spray it down or use excessive water. That can damage the sensor. A damp cloth is the way to go.)

http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/index.asp#techtips_a


----------



## Sanxito (12 Nov 2011 às 04:09)

Boa noite pessoal.
No fim deste mês vou encomendar a minha nova estação, tinha pensado comprar uma lacrosse mas optei por fazer um esforço financeiro e decidi comprar a vantage vue. Dentro em breve será mais uma a transmitir dados online...
Abraço a todos e boa noite..


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 10:04)

Excelente decisão !


----------

